# kava kava plus l-glutamine: relaxation with better focus



## anonymoususer (Feb 8, 2010)

Hello, I just wanted to say I have struggled a lot with chronic low level anxiety, which has prevented me from completing my work in college in the past. I'm a very logical person and don't think I have any irrational fears or phobias and have never had a panic attack, but just general tension. Over a year ago I thought I had inattentive ADD and went through a variety of stimulant medications prescribed by doctors and then tried natural stimulants.

They all WORSENED concentration and focus, and I have an extremely good working memory whereas ADD is associated with working memory defecits, so I'm convinced concentration\procrastination issues are anxiety related instead.

I just wanted to say the only supplements I've found that increase GABA without impairing my concentration, making me demotivated or drowsy, are Kava Kava and Glutamine. Kava is a bit better than Glutamine, but I combine them and take them together with great effects. It is easier for me to express myself verbally and in writing, and have directed attention to focus on completing things I have scheduled to do rather than whatever happens to be in front of me.

I take ~1tsp of glutamine powder and 2 pills of Kava extract (Pharma Kava, each capsule has 200mg Kava which contains 60mg kavalactones), then I take a short nap and run through an autosuggestion relaxation technique, then I get done whatever I need to get done. and it works.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

Glutamine doesn't relax everyone. It it the precursor of both glutamate and GABA, the former being excitatory. I think it depends on your particular biochemistry. 

As for Kava, I haven't tried it because i heard tolerance develops quickly. 

Have you tried PharmaGABA or Taurine ?


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Kava would probably exaggerate the GABA effects of glutamine, sounds like a good combination for anxiety.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Ppl with SA have higher levels of glutamine in the brain[1] so i doubt its a good idea to take extra glutamine.


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> Ppl with SA have higher levels of glutamine in the brain[1] so i doubt its a good idea to take extra glutamine.


I agree.

Correct me If i'm wrong, but we have high glutamate and low dopamine, that's why most of us don't feel the motivation to do anything (low dopamine) and feel anxious (high glutamate). The anxiety response also triggers an excess noradrenaline release. That might be the answer to why some people feel wired on L-Tyrosine or other catecholamine precursors.

I read somewhere that our GABA levels may not be low at all. Actually they seem to be on the high side. The problem seems to come from the receptors that are not working properly...


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm not exactly sure on the dopamine and SA, there were a few studies showing that SA ppl have less sensitive D2 receptors but further studies failed to replicate that. I dont know about the actual ammount of dopamine in the brain or the densities of the dopamine transporter, wont be suprised if something is wrong with that.

I do agree that glutamate antagonists should be investigated hell alot more for social anxiety.

I personally do beleive that a stimulant+NMDA antagonist is the answer for social anxiety.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Just bought 8 ounces of Kava. Looking foward to the experience. Ill report back here and tell you how it goes when the goods get here.


----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

[QUOTE Kava extract (Pharma Kava, each capsule has 200mg Kava which contains 60mg kavalactones)QUOTE]

Where did you get the Kava? Is it reputable....I'm kind of fond of my liver.


----------



## TimmyT999 (Mar 16, 2010)

The question is: do brain glutamine levels correlate with plasma glutamine levels. In the plasma glutamine serves as one of the key amino acid precursors to glucose. People with blood sugar regulatory issues benefit from glutamine supplementation. Bipolar disorder is also associated with low glutamine levels.


----------



## teaser (Feb 6, 2010)

I tried supplementing glutamine about a month ago. I ran out of glutamine and vitamin d around the same time. I think that's what lead to the manic episode. :roll

Thoughts were racing last week. They slowed way down when I finally bought some vitamin d. I was still pretty crazy, but the improvement was still pretty fast.

I read up on it a little bit.

Vitamin D lowers parathyroid. Parathyroid causes muscles to release glutamine. Apparently hyper-parathyroid usually causes depression, but apparently also sometimes mania.

Careful.


----------

